# My pig ugly vile aggressive Staffie



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I am going to post pics up here of her being the cutest dog ever! Other staffy owners please add to this! We need to show people what they can be when handled and treated properly!!!


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

aww! cant wait to see pics i love the pig ugly vile orrible little sods!!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

awe I can't join in coz I haven't got one, Ditsy goes off 2 sulk :cryin:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I'm waiting !!!!!!! 

pictures please!!!!


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

love 'em...nothing beats a staffie cuddle


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine is a staff cross, does he count


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow they are a bit huge lol

Poison - of course he counts, he is lovely  xx


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

very cute!! er... i mean pig ugly!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Mine is a staff cross, does he count


Why ask us? It's your dog. Surely you should know.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

ok she is a little ugly here, but makes me giggle every time! xxx


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

I haven't got a staffie but love the pics. keep them coming


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

i love the pics there fab


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I might get carried away lol!

Here is maddie after destroying my front room with a severe case of zoomies!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Mine is a staff cross, does he count


OMG he is stunning!! nothing like the ugly, vile,orrible things called staffies ive heard about earlier. No seriously he is gorgeous.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

fuzzymum said:


>


2 of my favourite dogs there.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> 2 of my favourite dogs there.


Thats Ozzy, her boyfriend :001_wub:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

fuzzymum said:


> ok she is a little ugly here, but makes me giggle every time! xxx


Shes gorgeous!! just looks dead to the world


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

my freinds got a staffy hes lovely very loveing you leave their soaked though he over does it a bit with the licking lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

my dead eyed beasts 


ain't they cute


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Get ready for some pictures of some really dangerous pig ugly dogs! 

Millie (Staffy / Shar Pei / Rottie mix eeeeek)! and Maizie Daisy my Sisters beautiful SBT.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> Mine is a staff cross, does he count


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Aww, they's all so cute. And very lucky to be in loving forever homes. Bless their hearts.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL DOGS!!! I love them all  xxx


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Maizie Daisy's ears are sooo funny  and rock romantic your dogs are stunning! xxx


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Craven & his friend Ruby


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

i have not seen one pig ugly vile agressive Staffie here...i think you are all having a laugh!!!! :lo: :lol: :lol: :lol:

lovely pictures keep em coming


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are mine Being completely aggressive and vile like all Staffies.

Novak









Bailey


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

folk who think staffies are vile are pig ignorant!

heres gorgeous Frodo hes not mine but i LOVE him hes currently in rescue hes been abused and neglected yet he still loves people.

oh and hes had to have one of his eyes removed because someone hit him in it! and hes going blind in his remaining eye


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Maddie being Batfink! Day 1 in her forever home, you can sort of see how skinny she was - skin and bone! She looks so shy


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Only for brave eyes this one  I reckon they are definately trying to kill each other with their dead eyes and vile aggressive personalities!


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> folk who think staffies are vile are pig ignorant!
> 
> heres gorgeous Frodo hes not mine but i LOVE him hes currently in rescue hes been abused and neglected yet he still loves people.
> 
> oh and hes had to have one of his eyes removed because someone hit him in it! and hes going blind in his remaining eye


Look how happy he is! Amazing little chap  x


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> Maizie Daisy's ears are sooo funny  and rock romantic your dogs are stunning! xxx


Maizie Daisy is gorgeous isnt she  She lives with a 5 year old boy to - how irresponsable! Should of warned my sister a Collie would of been much safer than this vile beast!


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

2lisa2 said:


> my freinds got a staffy hes lovely very loveing you leave their soaked though he over does it a bit with the licking lol


My friend had a Staffie boy (unfortunately passed away last year aged 10). The only danger that dog posed was a danger of drowning me in drool. He was one of the most affectionate dogs I have ever met. I used to tell him he was too heavy to be a lap dog, he wouldn't listen.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I think staffs are gorg family loving dogs that are totally misunderstood ,and there sometimes owned by the wrong type of people in some situations. Its these people that give them a bad name of which they dont deserve. Staffs arent given a fair go by many and i wish people would open there eyes.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> folk who think staffies are vile are pig ignorant!
> 
> heres gorgeous Frodo hes not mine but i LOVE him hes currently in rescue hes been abused and neglected yet he still loves people.
> 
> oh and hes had to have one of his eyes removed because someone hit him in it! and hes going blind in his remaining eye


i'm in love!!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

fuzzymum said:


> Look how happy he is! Amazing little chap  x


he is lovely but i so wish he could find the loving home he deserves, if i hadnt got my lot we'd have taken him in a heartbeat.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

fuzzymum said:


> Maizie Daisy's ears are sooo funny  and rock romantic your dogs are stunning! xxx


thank you lovely  buster and george now love you lots


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

sullivan said:


> I think staffs are gorg family loving dogs that are totally misunderstood ,and there sometimes owned by the wrong type of people in some situations. Its these people that give them a bad name of which they dont deserve. Staffs arent given a fair go by many and i wish people would open there eyes.


This reminded me of a video. Probably been posted before but watch it, makes me cry like a baby :cryin:




 xx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

fuzzymum said:


> Maddie being Batfink! Day 1 in her forever home, you can sort of see how skinny she was - skin and bone! She looks so shy


Oh bless she is sooo sweeet


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> he is lovely but i so wish he could find the loving home he deserves, if i hadnt got my lot we'd have taken him in a heartbeat.


where is he?? xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> i'm in love!!!!


oh i know hes just sooo lovable isnt he


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Oh bless she is sooo sweeet


 maddie is blushing


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

fuzzymum said:


> where is he?? xx


hes in Rotherham dog rescue


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> i'm in love!!!!


Me too hes adorable


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Beware samuelsmiles!
:nono:


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> hes in Rotherham dog rescue


 so far away  xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

fuzzymum said:


> so far away  xxx


aww xxx

...


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

best pic i have of my 'agressive' staffy x










n heres another cute 1


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

skinny pups  makes me sad to see her face looking so gaunt! Still and ugly vile creature though  xx


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

bingblazenskyla said:


> best pic i have of my 'agressive' staffy x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE IT xxx


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

You're not posting pictures of those nasty, agressive staffies that like to lick people to death are you?  I can see why so many people think they're the spawn of satan _-sarcasm- _


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> hes in Rotherham dog rescue


aww to far from me to 



Zaros said:


> Beware samuelsmiles!
> :nono:


i think samualsmiles needs to beware of us


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This (really poor picture) is Bodger he has been at rainbow bridge for many years now but I couldnt leave him out, this killer beast was my very best friend when I was growing up, way before most people had even heard of a staffy, I wish I had more pics of the old lad .


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> This (really poor picture) is Bodger he has been at rainbow bridge for many years now but I couldnt leave him out, this killer beast was my very best friend when I was growing up, way before most people had even heard of a staffy, I wish I had more pics of the old lad .


he is so lovely  something about old staffs  xx


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's my vile ugly Staffi x Greyhound Alfie.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> aww to far from me to


:crying:

hopefully he'll find someone as kind as you are real soon


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Anybody else watched the video? Having a little sob  lol xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

This is Puppy who I fostered couple of weeks ago
Avert thine eyes from the foul beast


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Well thanks guys, this has cheered me up no end


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Personally I prefer more fluff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my days yours dogs are beautiful!


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm sorry Milliepoochie but I do believe that is a hairy devil dog you are posting on my thread! AWAY DEMON! lol, only joking, your akita is beautiful, yet another misunderstood breed  xx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> I'm sorry Milliepoochie but I do believe that is a hairy devil dog you are posting on my thread! AWAY DEMON! lol, only joking, your akita is beautiful, yet another misunderstood breed  xx


Apologies didnt mean to hijack the thread  Merely pointing out I have nothing against the 'fluffy' dogs as well as SBT's hehe. And sadly yes another very misunderstood breed 

RockRomantic - Thank You for your lovely comment. Only two are proudly mine but Maizie Daisy is always a welcome guest in my house.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I am a little jealous of your dogs  xxxxx


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

My pig ugly dead eyed vile beast:

very dead eyes:









dogs and people beware she's coming....


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> My pig ugly dead eyed vile beast:
> 
> very dead eyes:
> 
> ...


She is so lovely! I want to shmoo her face  xx


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> My pig ugly dead eyed vile beast:
> 
> very dead eyes:
> 
> ...


I'm absolutely petrified lol.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Im going to disappear but just wanted to say every single picture in this thread are truely beautiful.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Milliepoochie said:


> Im going to disappear but just wanted to say every single picture in this thread are truely beautiful.


Especially a certain staffie owned by Rockromantic that one day im gonna dognap (just kidding but he is absolutely gorgeous )


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Mese said:


> Especially a certain staffie owned by Rockromantic that one day im gonna dognap (just kidding but he is absolutely gorgeous )


have him his snoring is driving me crazy!


----------



## mama_abz (Apr 27, 2011)

here is Rocky my aggressive boy, he a staffy x boxer and will do his best to cuddle you to death!



















and this is my partners old Staffy he died last year of advanced heart failure he was his best friend for 11 years!!!










I will defend the SBT breed at any oppotunity and get fed up with people judging our Rocky because of the way he looks and the comments i get for having such a dog around my 5 year old daughter!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

mama_abz said:


> here is Rocky my aggressive boy, he a staffy x boxer and will do his best to cuddle you to death!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can't see your pictures sweet


----------



## mama_abz (Apr 27, 2011)

oh no!! im new to this and think i may have done it wrong.

tried again lets see if this works. 

Rocky is the Tan coloured curled up on the sofa

and Jay is the black one in fairy wings


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

samuelsmiles said:


> It's just an observation.
> 
> In three months the only time Percy has been attacked to the point of screaming has been from Staffies.
> 
> We have to face facts. They truly are hideous creatures.


I have two of those awful staffies. One has been attacked four times by a Jack Russell. Should I therefore brand all Jack Russell's obnoxious little yappers? Or should I apply a bit of common sense and say those dogs were in need of a little training?

It's funny, dogs I can forgive almost anything, idiots like yourself remind me that I love animals a lot more than I do people in general.

I'm sorry, but it's you that is a truly hideous creature.

Now please leave and let us enjoy this thread.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

mama_abz said:


> oh no!! im new to this and think i may have done it wrong.
> 
> tried again lets see if this works.
> 
> ...


aww there beautiful! your daughter(?) looks very happy Jay has wings on  very nice pictures and welcome to the forum!


----------



## mama_abz (Apr 27, 2011)

RockRomantic said:


> aww there beautiful! your daughter(?) looks very happy Jay has wings on  very nice pictures and welcome to the forum!


Thank you yes My daughter loved dressing jay up and the soppy dog just let her do it although my partner wasnt overly impressed with his boy dog being dressed as fairies etc. lol

Rocky hasnt been subjected to dressing up yet think he may be a bit big.

he has only been with us 2 weeks now, he was attacked by the other big dogs he lived with before so as u can imagine he is loving all the attention and getting spoilt rottern!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

My gorgeous Bruno i lost 2009 aged 14


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Look at all theses ugly dogs!  hehe what beauties they are! We took balto to bridgenorth yesterday and met four gorgeous staffs, whom I was going to pinch! All ways loved staffs had theM when I was little, a brindle called cassie  xxxx


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, you wanted pictures of agressive, ugly Staffs, introducing.............. Louie the dog!, pity me I've got to feed the vile swine, except when he decides to feed himself as shown in the picture!, or by killing and eating another dog!, who is samuel smiles?, I've never heard of him/her before and as from now I'll never hear from him/her again, because he/she has just joined the other idiots on ignore!, what a prat!. wayne.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

All these fab Staffies and pics, just love them ALL,they r a credit 2 u all, keep them coming  xx


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

samuelsmiles said:


> It's just an observation.
> 
> In three months the only time Percy has been attacked to the point of screaming has been from Staffies.
> 
> We have to face facts. They truly are hideous creatures.


Well on that route then Lexi has been attacked to the point of screaming and urinating in fear by a labrabor, yes a cute lovely little andrex puppy, and 2 boxers. Should i be posting on here how all labs and boxers are monsters?? No I blame the idiot owners that allowed their dogs to attack my dog, one of the boxers was on a retractalbe lead, as was Lexi and before you had chance to blink it was on her pinning her to the ground.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> My gorgeous Bruno i lost 2009 aged 14


he's beautiful  r.i.p Bruno



critter said:


> Hi, you wanted pictures of agressive, ugly Staffs, introducing.............. Louie the dog!, pity me I've got to feed the vile swine, except when he decides to feed himself as shown in the picture!, or by killing and eating another dog!, who is samuel smiles?, I've never heard of him/her before and as from now I'll never hear from him/her again, because he/she has just joined the other idiots on ignore!, what a prat!. wayne.


lmao. he's lovely


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not got a staffie but all your dogs are gorgeous. I mean vicious evil monsters out to ruin your clothes by drooling all over them and licking you to death.

The most aggressive dogs around here are toy dogs shall I come on and say how evil yorkies and shih tzus are?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

do you still not understand that your off lead dog should not be approaching dogs on lead?


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

heres a few more pics of my ugly aggressive staffy - who btw shares his home with 2 other dogs - and greets everydog he meets from the smallest yorkies to the biggest rotties with a wagging tail and a play boy

behaving onlead :O










gerbils on his back



















posing










so cute










chilling with the pack n my lil bro who was only 3 when we got our staffy










in bed










cute face! this was the day we brought hom 7 week old blaze










offlead



















ok ill stop spamming with pics now lol


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> do you still not understand that your off lead dog should not be approaching dogs on lead?


couldnt agree more - onlead dogs are usually onlead for a reason - my Blaze has been attacked - by labradors on several different occassions :O shock right!? no not really cuz they were offlead n not under control , so now he is fear agressive due to bad owners letting their OFFLEAD dogs run up to him - so any dog that goes near him offlead he goes for - bet u didnt expect that did you SS my husky is the aggressive 1 not my staffie

tho i have 2 say he isnt as bad as he was as he is being re-socialised

just think theres a reason onlead dogs are onlead - they might be old with arthritus so is in pain so lashes out at an offlead dog annoying them - they could have just been neutered or spayed so in pain so lash out - before you blame the owners and the breed! take a look at the owner who has the dog offlead and then ask whos to blame!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

*


babycham2002 said:



do you still not understand that your off lead dog should not be approaching dogs on lead?[/QUOTE

Click to expand...

*


babycham2002 said:


> ]
> 
> ^ this.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I havent got a Staffie but they are lovely its a shame they became popular with the wrong people.Keep the photos coming its put a smile on my face


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Here is my pig ugly vile aggressive staffie................


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

samuelsmiles said:


> I would just like to take this opportunity to apologise for my remarks last night regarding staffies.
> 
> *I was a little sensitive* after Percy had been attacked yet again by one, and growled and barked at by another on the same day. This was, of course, my fault for having such a happy, tail wagging and friendly bundle of joy off lead whilst the owners of the staffies struggled to get their dogs back under control.
> 
> ...


i wasn't planning on commenting further but im pretty mad (which is very rare for me to be mad at a faceless person on a forum)

a little?

misunderstanding? you said they were hideous, vile dead eyed beasts. As were there owners. Your words. I don't think i misunderstood that. I'm pretty sure you meant what you said. what with you being so narrow minded and uptight.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

trixiemixy said:


> Here is my pig ugly vile aggressive staffie................


awww so prettiful


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This pic is simply far too cute :001_wub:.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

bingblazenskyla said:


> posing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, how gorgeous is this boy!

I haven't joined in this thread as I haven't got a staffie nor have we had problems with them but I've been following and cooed over all these photos.

Poppy was "bothered" (can't call it attacked, more like jumped on) by two different JRTs on the same day when she was only 4 months old and still on lead on the beach (she has good recall now so can go off lead), while their owners were so far away you couldn't see them. Yet my friend's son has a JRT who hates most other dogs but is friendly with Poppy.

Poppy is the type of dog who loves all other dogs and wants to play with them. Yesterday we met the most lovely onl ead Staffie on our walk round the nature reserve, I put her back on lead and got talking to the Staffie's owner who said she had been attacked about half a dozen times, one attack ripping her lip, yet she was the most placid and docile dog. She is kept on lead because she doesn't have recall and also to keep her safe from other dogs. I was told Poppy could go off lead round her, which I did, and they just sniffed and did some gentle play. Lovely!

Also last week at the same place we met the most delightful dainty little Staffie cross off lead who was so playful and waggy tailed. I could have taken either of these dogs home, they were so gorgeous.

There is one owner who has two Staffies who are big muscly dogs, they are never off lead and very powerful, pulling their male owner who just about manages to control them. I have to admit I am very wary of these dogs but I talk to the chap and Poppy sits at my side. He does admit his dogs are scary to look at but I'm working on finding out whether they are friendly enough to let Poppy nearer but even if they're not it wouldn't put me off all Staffies.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

this isnt my dog (but she came from the same people as my dog Kai did!) ...and felt i should share.

This is Ace, 
She is the most loving, well behaved & well mannered staffy i have ever had the privaledge of knowing. She Belong to one of my best friends. Ace has grown up around my friends 3 sons, they can prod, poke and pull her (not that i reccomend it, but you know what babies are like!) and she will just sit there and lick them. she wont eat food off the floor if they drop any, she will quite happily snuggle them all day. She responds to all commands given by the kids and is one of the happiest dogs iv met.

I look after ace for a week every year when the family goes on holiday, all my friends love Ace to bits, even my mum loves her...and shes got a fear of dogs.


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

Our horrible Staffy pup gassing my sister (The eye watering "Staffy Fart" attack!!!), then passed out after obviously savaging Busta to death , and finally doing her squashed dog impression by the fire 

She is only a baby still but I am sure she is going to do many worse things such as drowning people in drool and wearing peoples hands out with demanding belly rubs before she is much older :ihih::ihih::ihih::ihih:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I have to say, all these Stafford are horrid, vile and pig ugly. Especially the blue one on the last page who I absolutely don't want to steal at all. Plus, they're all no doubt owned by tag wearing chavs and chavettes. Myself included.

Also, we really should stop feeding the troll.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Aren't u all drug dealers as well LMAO


----------



## Zoej82 (Apr 19, 2011)

My gorgeous little mutt


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't want to hijack this thread or upset anyone but I think everyone is being a little polarised with their opinions. I'm not defending samuelsmiles posts - he has been extremely rude with his opinions and it was uncalled for. I'm also not meaning to attack anyone.

HOWEVER some of your own opinions are a little unbalanced in my opinion- Not all on-lead dogs can or cannot be trusted. Not all off-lead dogs can or cannot be trusted. You have to handle each dog and owner separately and differently.



bingblazenskyla said:


> couldnt agree more - onlead dogs are usually onlead for a reason... just think theres a reason onlead dogs are onlead - they might be old with arthritus so is in pain so lashes out at an offlead dog annoying them - they could have just been neutered or spayed so in pain so lash out - before you blame the owners and the breed! take a look at the owner who has the dog offlead and then ask whos to blame!


Charlie is walked on his lead because I just feel safer with him on a long lead - he gets a good run around without running off. It has nothing to do with me trying to control his behaviour - he is perfectly friendly. I even have him trained to lie down when another dog approaches and their on or off lead, so I can catch up to him and be more in control of any meeting.

But I come across offlead dogs every day whose owners think nothing of letting their dog trot up to mine uninvited. I always try to greet the dog first to assess if theyre friendly, and to be close enough to grab it if not.

I doubt all the members on here stop their offlead dogs from meeting others so I think it's unfair that everyone is blaming samuelsmiles for his dog being attacked. Any dog being attacked, no matter what the circumstances or mistakes, is sad and traumatising for both dog and owner and I'm surprised that people haven't been more considerate and have just jumped straight into blaming the dog and owner. If the other dog was onlead that owner has a part to play - they should have controlled their dog better too. Or If their dog was that dangerous it should have had a muzzle!

As a breed, the SBT look isn't my cup of tea personally but I certainly don't hate them! I do think they have lovely eyes. It's like how I'm not a fan of purple, but I appreciate others do. Just means I won't paint my room purple that's all.  But 90% of the aggressive dogs I've come across in my area have been SBTs, so I can see how they can get a bad rep as a breed, but I've also come across some aggressive smaller dogs of various breeds (little dog syndrome) and a very aggressive springer. I've only met 3 friendly Staffies, which I think is a shame. As a result I am aware that on the inside I am more nervous with Charlie meeting SBT's, but I ask the owner (like I do with any breed) and if they say friendly I let Charlie say hello.

So lets be more balanced. Samuelsmiles is extremely rude, but since this is a forum he is allowed his opinion. It's sad his dog got attacked and I hope he'll take better precautions in the future to stop this happening. SBTs get a bad rep because there are a lot of 'reports' of aggressive ones, but with the right owner they can be big softies - just like any other dog. And as with everything, you either adore the SBT look or you don't. Some are fanatics, others haters. It's just the way it goes.

Now lets ignore SS, get this thread back on track, and see some more pics of everyone's most spoilt family members


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Ditsy42 said:


> Aren't u all drug dealers as well LMAO


I believe we are. All of us. And most weekends we all get together to terrorise fluff balls in the park who are happily off lead and bounding up to all on lead dogs, while their careful owners are a bit away, so fully prepared for any trouble their fluffy little off lead darling may be subjected to.

I love when an off lead dog comes up to my on lead dog because it gives him a chance to really show his staffy side. And I just stand there in the back ground smoking my joint and laughing.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Zoej82 said:


> My gorgeous little mutt


beautiful! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Helbo said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread or upset anyone but I think everyone is being a little polarised with their opinions. I'm not defending samuelsmiles posts - he has been extremely rude with his opinions and it was uncalled for. I'm also not meaning to attack anyone.
> 
> HOWEVER some of your own opinions are a little unbalanced in my opinion- Not all on-lead dogs can or cannot be trusted. Not all off-lead dogs can or cannot be trusted. You have to handle each dog and owner separately and differently.
> 
> ...


I agree with some of this, dogs on or off lead are an unknown element, you've no idea if it'll be friendly or not. Which is why people are saying he shouldn't be allowing his dog to run up to an on lead dog, if I see an on lead dog coming, my dog goes right back on lead until I know if the other dog is friendly or not.

It's him saying ALL staffies are vile with NO exceptions. They are ALL aggressive. He is generalising staffies, and also staffy owners. And this thread would be happening with whatever breed he'd chosen to single out. Be it staffies, tea cup chi's or newfies. His attitude stinks. His dog is suffering because he's to dim to see he shouldn't be letting it bound up to on lead dogs. No matter their breed.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Ditsy42 said:


> Aren't u all drug dealers as well LMAO


Ive heard its the latest thing , its street name is 'staffiesmiles'

Its supposed to give you feelings of extreme relaxation & complete happiness


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok lets not let this descend any further  samuel smiles, the apology is a little late, but id be fool not to accept it. I don't agree with everything you say but ho hum, thats life. I sincerely hope that Percy doesn't get involved in a nasty incident, you need to try and find some friendly staffs to socialise him with, otherwise he will be the one that picks the fights with them. Please practice your recall so that you can call him away from on lead dogs before you ask if they are friendly or not. 

Sooooo, keep the pictures coming! I don;t want my thread locked please! xxx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Lyceum said:


> I believe we are. All of us. And most weekends we all get together to terrorise fluff balls in the park who are happily off lead and bounding up to all on lead dogs, while their careful owners are a bit away, so fully prepared for any trouble their fluffy little off lead darling may be subjected to.


I don't want to rock the boat at all, I fully agree that Staffies are lovely dogs with an unfair reputation, but at the same time, there are lots of unfair generalisations about other dogs (not just what you've said here, but all over this forum and indeed in society in general).

Indeed in the past few days there have been a few threads about little dogs being aggressive, and lots of comments about dogs with little dog syndrome who's owners let them run wild. Not all 'little fluff balls' have owners that treat them like toys and let them reek havoc in the park 

If only we could stop all this generalisation, because it's not just Staffies with bad reputations. It really is doggy discrimination!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> It's him saying ALL staffies are vile with NO exceptions. They are ALL aggressive. He is generalising staffies, and also staffy owners. And this thread would be happening with whatever breed he'd chosen to single out. Be it staffies, tea cup chi's or newfies. His attitude stinks. His dog is suffering because he's to dim to see he shouldn't be letting it bound up to on lead dogs. No matter their breed.


I said he was out of line and uncalled for. He was rude. But everyone is allowed their opinion - both him and you.

If his opinion was that the moon was square, we'd have to let him voice it if he wanted to. You don't have to agree with it, you may have proof that it's not square, you're allowed to voice your opinion back. Don't let it get to you.

But he's not the only one who lets his dog meet others without the proper caution - so I was also saying that you shouldn't single him out. His dog was attacked, and whoevers fault it was, it's still sad.

And you're making assumptions that he's a bad owner based on a couple of posts, just as he made assumptions about a breed based on a couple of meetings.


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

what vile ugly foul beasts you are posting pics of!!!!! they should have been banned along time ago!!!! < for melting my heart! they are gorgeous. i want one lol am on my work comp at min but i will put a pic of Bruno my staffie cross who obviously is a foul beast also keep em coming im fallin further in love. especially frodo:001_wub: and the little blue staff. you have all got some beautiful doggies


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i didn't realise how many staffie owners there was on here  

heres some beautiful staffie puppy pictures of my Buster from his previous owner


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Helbo said:


> I said he was out of line and uncalled for. He was rude. But everyone is allowed their opinion - both him and you.
> 
> If his opinion was that the moon was square, we'd have to let him voice it if he wanted to. You don't have to agree with it, you may have proof that it's not square, you're allowed to voice your opinion back. Don't let it get to you.
> 
> ...


Of course everyone is allowed their opinions. But he insulted both the breed and the owners, which of course is going to cause problems. Look at some of the terms he used!! Shocking!!

Anyway, no need for a debate about anything! this thread is just for pictures and cooing over cute staffies  So, if you would like to carry it on, could you please make your own thread?  xx


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> i didn't realise how many staffie owners there was on here
> 
> heres some beautiful staffie puppy of my Buster from his previous owner


oh my god! he was so scrummy! wish i could have some pictures of maddie when she was a puppy! xxx


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> i didn't realise how many staffie owners there was on here
> 
> heres some beautiful staffie puppy pictures of my Buster from his previous owner


Am I the only one who LOVES the little pudgy puppy belly lol.


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

RockRomantic said:


> i didn't realise how many staffie owners there was on here
> 
> heres some beautiful staffie puppy pictures of my Buster from his previous owner


i think i may also be joining th dog napping team for your little mister. he is wayyyyy toooo scrummy :001_wub:


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

Lyceum said:


> Am I the only one who LOVES the little pudgy puppy belly lol.


no your not the only one. he is gorgeous. i want to blow rasberrys on his podgy belly


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

paşa's mummy;2439640 said:


> i think i may also be joining th dog napping team for your little mister. he is wayyyyy toooo scrummy :001_wub:


you can pinch him...but you'll soon return him when he farts! how something so cute and small can make that much of a stench i'll never know


----------



## Zoej82 (Apr 19, 2011)

RockRomantic said:


> beautiful! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Aw thank you. She's our gorgeous little rescue girl and she is the most affectionate little thing. She was so poorly when we got her.










And before we got her










Hate seeing so many needing homes


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

it broke my heart when we rescued Bruno. the pound was full of staffies. most looked like pedigrees. they were all jumping up at their cage doors just wanting to be stroked and loved. in the end we chose Bruno because we thought he'd struggle more to get a new home because he was a cross<< probably stupid but i was only young. he has so many stafiie traits. he is the biggest softest vile beast i have ever had the pleasure of meeting. he is abit on the grey side nowadays tho and he struggles to keep up with pasha when we go on walks but he is happy to plod at the side of me and roll in the grass : breed discrimination is horrible, i have had some really nasty comments for owning a staffie cross and a white GSD. God strike me down now for i have sinned!! (but i was worth it )


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

aww rockromantic buster is STUNNING!!! i just want to blow raspberries on his wee tummy  I love staffies and would have one but OH was attacked by one when he was little and is a bit wary of them, my aunts staff X GSD adores him though and he is slowly coming round to them  i want a buster for myself Tummels farts are demonic so i think i could take on the staffy farts


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

ballybee said:


> aww rockromantic buster is STUNNING!!! i just want to blow raspberries on his wee tummy  I love staffies and would have one but OH was attacked by one when he was little and is a bit wary of them, my aunts staff X GSD adores him though and he is slowly coming round to them  i want a buster for myself Tummels farts are demonic so i think i could take on the staffy farts


If i'm honest I didn't want a staffie was a bit like your OH and wary but i agreed with my other half that we would go see some litters and learn about the breed....best decision i ever made. I love my little staffie girl more than anything she is the most amazing loving little girl and it was the best decision i ever made to bring her home.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

All your staffies are gorgeous. Tbh before coming on this forum I didn't really like them as my town does have the stereotypical owners of staffies and I have seen a few of them fighting or completely out of control. 

I am a complete convert and really adore them now, I met a lovely one the other day, he was massive but the softest boy ever!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

This is my old Staffi x (Lab we think) Rocky.

We got him from a rescue as a young adult and we finally lost him 3 years ago when he was about 14.

So scary!









Savagely attacking a coat in a sunbeam:









Cruelly suffocating two cuddly toys:


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

Helbo said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread or upset anyone but I think everyone is being a little polarised with their opinions. I'm not defending samuelsmiles posts - he has been extremely rude with his opinions and it was uncalled for. I'm also not meaning to attack anyone.
> 
> HOWEVER some of your own opinions are a little unbalanced in my opinion- Not all on-lead dogs can or cannot be trusted. Not all off-lead dogs can or cannot be trusted. You have to handle each dog and owner separately and differently.
> 
> ...


like i said - they could be on lead for a reason - ur reason is you feel safer with your dog onlead - and to be honest ANY dog no matter how friendly should not just run up2 a dog and get in its face its just rude in the doggy world

i let my staffy off till we see other dogs - why? because he would run over to say hello and i dont think its right that he should just be allowed to run over to another dog without me first asking permission if they are ok to say hello to each other - so wether the dogs onlead because the owner is responisble or onlead because it doesnt like dogs or is old with bad legs ect or has had an op so has been advised onlead walks only for a while - the owners of offlead dogs should be responisble too and always ask first if its ok for their dogs to say hello - like huskies - you cant let them offlead because its in their nature to run - doesnt mean they arent friendly but you should still ask, i also never said its not about not being able 2 control them either  i dont let mine off but doesnt mean i cant control them

also im not saying his dog being attacked isnt sad - its a terrible thing to have 2 go thru - i know all 3 of mine have been attacked several times by several different breeds - doesnt mean i group them all into one catagorey n say they are ALL aggressive n horrible

u dont personally like the look of SBTs n thats fine theres a few breeds i am not particually keen on but doesnt mean i turn around n say they are all ugly - i may not like the breed but they are actually still cute , just not my cup of tea

- hope you understand what i mean - and i hope im not coming across as having a go because im not 

my staffy Bings has been attacked by SEVERAL dogs, n i can name a few of the breeds - 1 JRT, 1 GSD x Labrador (which caused him to nearly loose his back leg), 1 collie x , theres been others but i cant remember them atm (i try not to) not once has it been a staffy who attacked him or my other boy Blaze

also thanks for the comments on my boy  with the pic of him with his head in my lap i can just see the love in his eyes


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Here are some pics of my evil Staffies! 

There really dangerous so beware! 

My own Staffies past and present














































Must be careful around the children and little dog cos there bound to attack!!:tongue_smilie:























































Miss you Kai





































And some of my mean Staffie fosters!!! 









































































I LOVE STAFFIES!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

kiara said:


>


those is such awesome pics!!!!! soooo cute!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

Bex190 said:


> This is my old Staffi x (Lab we think) Rocky.
> 
> We got him from a rescue as a young adult and we finally lost him 3 years ago when he was about 14.
> 
> ...


OMG he looks just like my staffie x lab lol right down to how he tucks up when asleep. bless him he was gorgeous. xx


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Zoej82 said:


> Aw thank you. She's our gorgeous little rescue girl and she is the most affectionate little thing. She was so poorly when we got her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could quite happily beat the living hell out of whoever did this/let this happen.

So glad she's with you now and looking absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Purplejellyfish (Jun 30, 2009)

Here are some photos of my gorgeous gang! They are the light of my life!

Happy smiley Alfie









Pretty Cookie









Little Molly Moonshine, the baby of the family 









Running with a new found friend at the field. The spaniel didn't want to leave my guys, he was having so much fun.









All at home together with Maisie Labrador









Pig ugly vile aggressive staffies??? I don't think so!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Purplejellyfish said:


> Here are some photos of my gorgeous gang! They are the light of my life!


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

kiara said:


> Here are some pics of my evil Staffies!
> 
> There really dangerous so beware!
> 
> My own Staffies past and present


Oh, I worry for your children being so close to these beasts.

Especially the little ones, the fool you into thinking they're adorably and cute. You turn your back and BOOM, they'll be chewing a slipper! They just don't care.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Purplejellyfish said:


> Here are some photos of my gorgeous gang! They are the light of my life!
> 
> Happy smiley Alfie
> 
> ...


awww there all beautiful. I'm in love with molly moonshine


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Look at those smiles. Clearly trying to lure you in for a vicious face licking and drooling to wreck your clothes. How can you keep such monsters? *wants to snuggle all the cutie pies*


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Does my Phe Phe count? He is 1/4 Staffy??


----------



## Purplejellyfish (Jun 30, 2009)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Does my Phe Phe count? He is 1/4 Staffy??


Awww...He's lovely, such a sweet face


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

i love the staffy smile!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

not mine but heres my aunts staffyXGSD Skye, she'll be 5 in November  also her alano mastiffXboxer(not a staff i know but he's Skye's best friend and so needs to be here with her. He's called Tye and he's roughly between 6-8 years old. Both are rescues.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Lovely dogs everyone, I'll have a Staffie of my own someday! :001_wub:

Shame there's always a troublemaker though.


----------



## mama_abz (Apr 27, 2011)

i have thoroughly enjoyed this post i love the SBT breed, i will admit they are not my most favorite but they tend to be the dog i always melt for! 

When i was considering getting a dog i took into cnsideration my 5 year old, where i live, space, and size of dog. I was set on a boxer (my fav) and my partner was determined he wanted another staffy so after alot of searching for the perfect puppy i end up with my private rescue boxer x staffy and i could not of asked for a more perfect dog!
Just trying to train him as from what i can tell his precious owners did bugger all with him!! We have got a pretty good recall so have started letting him off the lead when possible (in empty parks) but this is a work in progress as he proved last nite when he tried to chase the train whihc runs beside the park and totally ignored my calls! 

Keep the loverly pics coming i have never seen so many beautiful (i mean vile) staffys in one place and i cannot get enough of them! just thankful they all have forever homes with responsible owners!:001_smile:


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

Bruno looking for dogs to eat and pretending to be friends with jasmine!!!

vile staffies :001_wub:


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

paşa's mummy;2442154 said:


> Bruno looking for dogs to eat and pretending to be friends with jasmine!!!
> 
> vile staffies :001_wub:


Aw I've never seen another dog that looked so much like Rocky!
He's a gargeous boy:001_tt1:

It sounds like Rocky was a staffi x lab as we suspected then.


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

Bex190 said:


> Aw I've never seen another dog that looked so much like Rocky!
> He's a gargeous boy:001_tt1:
> 
> It sounds like Rocky was a staffi x lab as we suspected then.


i cant say for certain but thats what we were told when we rescued him. he is such a little sweet heart. he hasnt got a bite in him.


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

I got knocked off my feet this morning by one of those pig ugly vile agressive staffies this morning. I was talking to his mummy while he was chasing round the field with our 2 whippets and having a great time. Unfortunately I took my eye off them for a moment and Chuck (the staffie) ran too close to me and took my legs out from under me. Took me ages to get up, I was laughing so hard. Chuck skidded to a halt and came to see if I was alright. He's a big soft lump and I love him to bits.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello  Please note, I've done some weeding 

As you were ....


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Glad the horrible posts have been removed. Attitudes towards staffs make me sick.

Here's some photos of my vicious, vile creature. We're thinking he's crossed with a lab now, or his dad was a staff x lab. Just some of the time when he looks at us...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Put that shot on from the show with the side head shot..  x


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Put that shot on from the show with the side head shot..  x


You mean this one?


----------



## Lady.turbo.wrx (Apr 14, 2011)

*Well here are my Devil Dogs
*

*Shanti *










*Zeus *


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

2 last pic of my boy because i just found it n i LOVE this pic









and him on my laptop


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

oh you know what, naff off!

you know who to blame? yourself. AGAIN, you have let your dog run up to another dog. have you heard of appeasement? look it up. your hesitation and nervousness has jumped down to your dog. he is acting in the way he does probably because he is nervous. this can make other dogs wary themselves.

have you found other staffies to let your dog socialise with?

until you have, and begin to understand that dogs are animals, and understand their behaviour and body language, just do one! :mad2:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

samuelsmiles said:


> Well, it's been a pretty calm few months for Percy, my 1 year old Border collie, since the last staff attack....until this morning that is.
> 
> The little fella's been doing fine with his training (I hope to enter him into some working trials in the future) and he makes me a proud owner when he skips up to people and offers them his frisbee for a throw and catch.
> 
> ...


Quite the attention seeking little twerp aren't you.

Sadly, most posters here have a life. Something you're obviously missing.

Carry on with your staffy hate, the rest of us shall enjoy this rather wonderful breed.

Time to stop feeding the troll people. Add him to your ignore list and be done.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


>


Wow you're right!! He looks utterly terrifying lying on his back there with his legs up in the air!! Stand back he might pounce!! ha ha. He's beautiful!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I don't own a Staffie, but they are such lovely dogs and some of the piccies on here of people's dogs are just absolutely gorgeous.

I have enjoyed most of this thread, I've loved the pictures, (shame I can only "like" once!) but why does some numpty think they can come on and spoil it - plonker!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Nothing to do with this being a Staffie thread but if any dog latches on there was an article in Dogs Today mag a few months ago which said to lift the dogs back legs off the floor and the dog will most often immediately let go. When it does you keep hold of the back legs and walk backwards in a half circle (arc) this destablises the dog and stops it from re attacking until the other dog is removed and someone can help restrain the attacking dog that you are holding.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

This one isn't mine but I wish he was because he's adorable 
This is my Dads SBT....doesn't he just look terrifying


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

samuelsmiles said:


> If I was seeking attention I would have made as many posts on here as you have.
> 
> I'm registered with 2 veterinary surgeries but, until now, have never really given enough thought to where I would take him if he was seriously injured in one of these attacks and needed quick surgery but, because he is so precious to me, I made some calls yesterday. I now know.
> 
> Please, add me to your ignore list, ignore me like you ignore the fact that these dogs are inherantly unpredictable creatures.


Staffs are no more 'inherantly unpredictable creatures' then ANY other dog breed EVER so quit with the staffy hate will you.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

samuelsmiles said:


> If I was seeking attention I would have made as many posts on here as you have.
> 
> I'm registered with 2 veterinary surgeries but, until now, have never really given enough thought to where I would take him if he was seriously injured in one of these attacks and needed quick surgery but, because he is so precious to me, I made some calls yesterday. I now know.
> 
> Please, add me to your ignore list, ignore me like you ignore the fact that these dogs are inherantly unpredictable creatures.


That is untrue...Dogs are what we as owners make them...it is bad handling that makes a dog unpredictable...the worst case of a bite i have ever seen was from a jack russell ripping the face of a 2 yr old ....and hey...his owner was inexperienced and did not know how to handle him.
I would like however to add that many months ago myself Fizz (staff x lab) Penny and Tex where walking in the park when black lab attacked my Fizz pinning her to the floor by er neck...fizz was crying like a baby and who's fault was it? Mine for not noticing tat fizz had gone over to see the lab and the labs owner because he knew his dog was capable of this so should have had a muzzle on him if he was going to allow him to run round in a park full of dogs...as I've said on here before, any dog can be like this but because big powerful dogs are just that...big and powerful...they get the most bad press and a worse name, it irritates me as my sisters toy yorki has bitten before and we dont see that in the papers but if it was Fizz or Tex it'd be stamped on because one is a big GSD and the other a staff x.....HEY EVERYONE....It's like racism for dogs...how nasty is that ;-)


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

samuelsmiles said:


> If I was seeking attention I would have made as many posts on here as you have.
> 
> I'm registered with 2 veterinary surgeries but, until now, have never really given enough thought to where I would take him if he was seriously injured in one of these attacks and needed quick surgery but, because he is so precious to me, I made some calls yesterday. I now know.
> 
> Please, add me to your ignore list, ignore me like you ignore the fact that these dogs are inherantly unpredictable creatures.


Dogs are only unpredictable when you don't understand them and don't see what is coming.

You haven't answered my question btw? Have you found friendly staffies for percy perfect to play with?

you know what i don't know why im bothering to be honest. 5 months ago you caused a stir and now you are back for round two.

well let me tell you this, Staffie owners are strong, and Staffie owners are proud. we will not let you bad mouth our chosen breed no more than we would let you bad mouth any other breed. people like you make me sick, so if you want to start whining on about staffs, make your own thread. Stop corrupting mine from 5 MONTHS ago. Sad.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't believe I forgot my Fizzs pic....her mummy is a SBT and her daddy a Lab...her siblins all came out the double of their mum and she came out as Fizz...a mix of the both and very beautiful for 10 I think :thumbup:


----------



## Katee16 (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's my pig ugly, vile, aggressive Staffie called NASHER :lol:

Just look at those big smiles


----------



## Gragface (Oct 8, 2011)

Domino my mums dog.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Katee16 said:


> Here's my pig ugly, vile, aggressive Staffie called NASHER :lol:
> 
> Just look at those big smiles


Oh and this one is a prime example of why they're nicknamed the Melon Smiler is it not....That smile on the face of a Stafford makes my heart flip every time.... truly beautiful dogs :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Beautiful....all of them :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the way Staffies smile. They are such cheerful looking little dogs.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

samuelsmiles said:


> Well, it's been a pretty calm few months for Percy, my 1 year old Border collie, since the last staff attack....until this morning that is.
> 
> The little fella's been doing fine with his training (I hope to enter him into some working trials in the future) and he makes me a proud owner when he skips up to people and offers them his frisbee for a throw and catch.
> 
> ...


So your dog was "ATTACKED" yet no damage was done? - so it wasnt attacked then.
His laying down that you see as "sensing he was a guest" is actually stalking/hunting behaviour, no wonder the Staff had a word.....


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> This one isn't mine but I wish he was because he's adorable
> This is my Dads SBT....doesn't he just look terrifying


Omg now he is scary!! Look at the second picture, he's snarling!! Ha I couldnt even type that with a straight face! He's so gorgeous!!

I haven't ever had a staffie but my sisters had three. They were beautiful and loving until my sisters boyfriend turned them into status symbols! You know the old "oh look at me I'm hard I have a staffie!" thing. Though they were still loving with us! It really does depend on how they're brought up! It's a shame that not everyone can see that and just believe they're evil!


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

Ive been chased as a child by an EBT, what breed do i own, an EBT. The only breed i have ever been bitten by was JRT, do i hate them? No! All SBT i have ever met, owned or come into contact with have been amazing pooches. And as with all breeds of dogs, cats, any animal, you treat them with respect as you do not know their temperament.
I had one i rescued a few years ago, she was an absolute cutie. Black and white. But she had this thing for my sons bed, no one elses haha 
She got stolen at Christmas time :cryin: Still miss her dearly x


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Here is my pig ugly vile aggressive x-staffie. He's such a bad dog being a x-staffie!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll have to add a photo of my vile staff later on the iPod at the moment.

I would like to add for a certain someone that Harvey is a staff. He's been attacked 4 or 5 times and do you want to know what breed did it.... Border collies. Now this is when my dog was on lead as well he has also NEVER retaliated or attacked another since, do I go round saying all collies are evil dogs, no.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Omg now he is scary!! Look at the second picture, he's snarling!! Ha I couldnt even type that with a straight face! He's so gorgeous!!
> 
> I haven't ever had a staffie but my sisters had three. They were beautiful and loving until my sisters boyfriend turned them into status symbols! You know the old "oh look at me I'm hard I have a staffie!" thing. Though they were still loving with us! It really does depend on how they're brought up! It's a shame that not everyone can see that and just believe they're evil!


Absolutely right....as your sis boyfriend proves....dogs are what the owners make them...oh Mack is very scary....he atatched himself to my dads nose yesterday... thankfully my dad is the kind of owner who knows how to stop the whole puppy mouthing thing  He is very playful and a sweetheart


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

BullyMolly said:


> Ive been chased as a child by an EBT, what breed do i own, an EBT. The only breed i have ever been bitten by was JRT, do i hate them? No! All SBT i have ever met, owned or come into contact with have been amazing pooches. And as with all breeds of dogs, cats, any animal, you treat them with respect as you do not know their temperament.
> I had one i rescued a few years ago, she was an absolute cutie. Black and white. But she had this thing for my sons bed, no one elses haha
> She got stolen at Christmas time :cryin: Still miss her dearly x


How sad...why do people do such things

My brother and I where chased and attacked by 2 GSD when we where younger, and although I did fear dogs in general for a long time I myself have a GSD , the 2 that attacked us where never socialised and always locked up so my guess is that they wanted to play but at 9 or 10 you dont think like that and we just ran.
I think I would probably still be scared of dogs but when i had my kids i decided i had to overcome it because i didnt want my kids growing up being scared


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Does out staffie X count? We dont know what his crossed with as his a rescue dog.










This is where im going to get a huge b******ing, but they play like this regulary, if anything that cat gets the better of Woody... Leo cries if woodys not there to play with! Not much of a vicous dog here!





 (Will embed it properly when it wants to work...)

-runs and hides wating for attacks-


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

samuelsmiles said:


> Well, it's been a pretty calm few months for Percy, my 1 year old Border collie, since the last staff attack....until this morning that is.
> 
> The little fella's been doing fine with his training (I hope to enter him into some working trials in the future) and he makes me a proud owner when he skips up to people and offers them his frisbee for a throw and catch.
> 
> ...


What vile cack, is all i have too say to this rubbish.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

My babies such horrible buggers


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Well I have a X- possibly Ridgeback- probably makes him all the more of a kiddie/Collie eater :scared:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

heres my evil staff  with my other evil dog chance the ambull!


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

We have only had weimys but these piccies melt my heart.

I have looked through all the pages with my kids and am now deaf with the squeals and ahhs coming from the kids. The youngest keeps trying to kiss the screen.

I personally don't know any staffies but as with all dogs it surely comes down to the owners responsible training and not some biased, nasty, ill founded breed generalisations.

Hopefully threads like this will dispell the staffie myths and people will see them for the gorgeous bundles of loveliness that they clearly are.

It would also be great if these beautiful dogs could be allowed into schools as part of an education program for kids and their parents as I think the general population have many misconceptions about them.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> Well I have a X- possibly Ridgeback- probably makes him all the more of a kiddie/Collie eater :scared:


Such a lovely looking dog, the staff in him deffinantly shines through lovely boy xx


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Just a couple more of the little girl who started this thread 

Looking at me with such love it makes my heart melt 









off lead :scared:beast!









doing what she does best 









gorgeous big brown eyes 









her fave stick


----------



## Zoej82 (Apr 19, 2011)

Another one of my little monster dog!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

samuelsmiles said:


> Actually no, it wasn't stalking/hunting behaviour, it was passive, respectful behaviour, something a well socialised and confident dog would have recognised.
> 
> I guess most of you are right. It's the owners who are usually to blame, and your comment, "no wonder the Staff had a word" kind of reinforces my belief.
> 
> Here's another Staffie related photo for your album.


Grow the f*** up, this thread is to highlight to people like YOU that it's the owner that makes the dog and that staffs are no more inherently dangerous then your precious little dog.


----------



## Gragface (Oct 8, 2011)

samuelsmiles said:


> Actually no, it wasn't stalking/hunting behaviour, it was passive, respectful behaviour, something a well socialised and confident dog would have recognised.
> 
> I guess most of you are right. It's the owners who are usually to blame, and your comment, "no wonder the Staff had a word" kind of reinforces my belief.
> 
> Here's another Staffie related photo for your album.


You have issues.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

samuelsmiles said:


> Actually no, it wasn't stalking/hunting behaviour, it was passive, respectful behaviour, something a well socialised and confident dog would have recognised.
> 
> I guess most of you are right. It's the owners who are usually to blame, and your comment, "no wonder the Staff had a word" kind of reinforces my belief.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gragface (Oct 8, 2011)

samuelsmiles said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> My beautiful collie was attacked again yesterday by a Staffie, and I'm feeling a little sensitive right now.
> 
> Hey, Percy's fine though. He's a lot stronger than me and he's helping me through this.


Posting pictures of an injured child to try and prove some twisted point of view is all sorts of wrong.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

samuelsmiles said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> My beautiful collie was attacked again yesterday by a Staffie, and I'm feeling a little sensitive right now.
> 
> Hey, Percy's fine though. He's a lot stronger than me and he's helping me through this.


Hey guess what my gorgeous staff has been attacked by 4-5 different collies now but hey he's fine too


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

Apologies to all, I didn't mean to repost this shamefull image I only meant to quote the text


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

just a note to say - these are not my pictures!





































samuelsmiles - go stuff yourself. top ten breeds that have bitten people badly enough to require hospital attention....look it up. staffie nowhere to be seen. border collie on the other hand......

so if you want to play that game, bring it on.

(i do not think border collies are horrible, or am slating them in any way, just using the statistics to shut this little moron up)


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

samuelsmiles said:


> Actually no, it wasn't stalking/hunting behaviour, it was passive, respectful behaviour, something a well socialised and confident dog would have recognised.
> 
> I guess most of you are right. It's the owners who are usually to blame, and your comment, "no wonder the Staff had a word" kind of reinforces my belief.
> 
> Here's another Staffie related photo for your album.


Any dog can be vicous, even your precious percy! 
Its not down to a single breed.

And im sure the persons poor child (Who has sadly been injured) whos photo that is, is loving you for plastering it over a forum just to fuel your side of a pointless argument, have some respect!

My sister has 2 staffies that live together, and infact one of her STAFFIES, was attacked by a COLLIE X dog the other week at a park... Go figure!


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Dangerous Dog Breeds « Dog Bite Claims

There you go darl' knock yourself out.


----------



## Gragface (Oct 8, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> Dangerous Dog Breeds « Dog Bite Claims
> 
> There you go darl' knock yourself out.


Im at number 1 !


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

lol surprising isnt it?! Again, it is mainly the owners that are to blame. I hate to bring other breeds into this, but unfortunately somebody left me no choice. 

This is just ridiculous  im so upset right now :frown:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

samuelsmiles said:


> Sounds like a Channel 5 programme. Go on then give us the link to that gem.
> 
> Stupid bint. :thumbup:


Stupid, rude, uneducated people like you do my f***ing head in. You clearly have it in for staffs, even though you know NOTHING about them, so seriously do one.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

samuelsmiles said:


> Sounds like a Channel 5 programme. Go on then give us the link to that gem.
> 
> Stupid bint. :thumbup:


Here you go:

Dangerous Dog Breeds « Dog Bite Claims


----------



## Gragface (Oct 8, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> lol surprising isnt it?! Again, it is mainly the owners that are to blame. I hate to bring other breeds into this, but unfortunately somebody left me no choice.
> 
> This is just ridiculous  im so upset right now :frown:


Im very much a 'deed not breed person', so no need to worry.


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Here is my beautiful rescued Staffie cross, Daisy.



And below are photos of her injuries after being attacked by another staffie. The other dog was dragged off her without a mark on it.

My girl layed there and let the thing maul her without even so much as a growl back. She sh*t herself with fright during the attack.









So there you go, some staffies are aggressive. Some are not! The same can be said of any breed!

I cannot believe how people can be so judgemental of staffies. My dog has been attacked by a staffie but I still love them!

I also have Billy, another rescued staffie. We have had him since he was 8 weeks old (failed foster!) he was given to a rescue with his brothers by the 'breeder' as he could not sell them.

Both my dogs are amazing with my kids:





Loving the pics of all the other staffies on here!
Anyone who thinks these dogs are evil are just plain ignorant!


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> samuelsmiles said:
> 
> 
> > Actually no, it wasn't stalking/hunting behaviour, it was passive, respectful behaviour, something a well socialised and confident dog would have recognised.
> ...


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

lucylastic said:


> fuzzymum said:
> 
> 
> > I agree and I have reported this. First time I have reported a post but this is just vile and unnecessary.
> ...


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> Dangerous Dog Breeds « Dog Bite Claims
> 
> There you go darl' knock yourself out.


Great link, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

The absolute ignorance of some people is really baffling.

My ummmmmm viscious dog, cat people kid eating staffs........Yeah ******* right moron.










































Dont go around judging all dogs of certain breeds because of your misfortune of meeting irresponsible owners.


----------



## amymay01 (Sep 30, 2011)

thought id add a couple of pics of my killer ,child eating ,pig vile ugly staff lol 




























ohhhhh soooo scary :scared:


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

keep 'em coming  xx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nina_82 said:


> Here is my beautiful rescued Staffie cross, Daisy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These photos made me cry...and I think they should be viewed/post read by all those Narrow minded sbt hating who have only one thought in mind when they hear the word staff


----------



## Gragface (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Gragface said:


>


look at that tummy  lol gorgeous dogs  xx


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

samuelsmiles said:


> Please, stop posting pictures of this hideous dogs.
> 
> They make me want to throw up.....Hideous animals.


Seriously why dont you just p*** off, you ignorant narrow minded arse.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

samuelsmiles said:


> Please, stop posting pictures of this hideous dogs.
> 
> They make me want to throw up.....Hideous animals.


go on then, off you trot. toodles *waves* :aureola:


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh i do believe its coming


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Clare7435 said:


> These photos made me cry...and I think they should be viewed/post read by all those Narrow minded sbt hating who have only one thought in mind when they hear the word staff


Aww sorry to make you cry!

I can't believe that some people can blame dogs when it's the owners that are at fault.

The dog that attacked her was totally out of control and off lead. The 'owner' came strolling over as if nothing was happening while me and my husband were trying to drag the dog off of Daisy.

Some young lad who clearly didn't have a clue, nor did he care. He grabbed his dog and legged it.

The owners are to blame and unfortunately staffies are the popular choice amongst a lot of the scummy layabouts of the country.


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

samuelsmiles said:


> Oops, sorry, I haven't upset you have I?
> 
> Why haven't I been banned yet, I want a ban.:confused1:


I think it must be time for one of those nice little pills that your carer gets for you


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Let's see some more pictures please of your beautiful staffs...i could look at them all night....

ignore the idiots!!

sorry idiot :lol: :lol:


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

samuelsmiles said:


> Yes, I'm sure you're right..... not just yet though.....I'm hanging on in there:thumbup:


k**b :thumbup: i've got that smiley too :thumbup:


----------



## amymay01 (Sep 30, 2011)

samuelsmiles 
If you dont like the breed don't view the post.......no need to insult peoples family pets ,sorry to hear you've had bad experiences with the breed but really do you need to be so horrible ?
Your not really coming across as much of a animal lover
My dogs have had fall outs with other dogs of various breeds over the years but to be honest I base that with the owners
Most dog owners on this forum are here as they give a crap about being a responsible owner for the benefit of there dog and others


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

samuelsmiles said:


> Please, stop posting pictures of this hideous dogs.
> 
> They make me want to throw up.....Hideous animals.


Look Mr I know everything and you lot know nothing....I am a really mild mannered person but you are getting right up my nose....If I acted a [email protected] to everyone who ownned a dog of the same breed of those who have ever gone for any of mine I wouldn't speak to a lot of people on this forum...however, I am not a [email protected] and I KNOW that it isn't the breed it is the owner,,,so why be so personal? WHY call them vile dogs? How childish are you....How old are you? If you dont like this thread then go away.....if this breed does to you what you claim it does then why are you here? you can't be that nervous of them as the title clearly states that it is about SBT dogs .....MY GOD I am wound up now:mad2:.............I can't believe I told my dad to join this forum with the ikes of you on here....BTW he is the VERY PROUD owner of a SBT Puppy


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Guys don't feed the troll just ignore it. 

I wanna see more squishable staffs!  and any pictures off the adorable staffie smile


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

keep insulting me, i really don't care. you are just showing yourself up and it is quite laughable really  :dita:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Giving me evening cuddles 

I feel like a traitor coz his only half staffy 

However this is my sisters rescue dog, Bella, who is staffy X boxer... She was horribly abused, and so scared of everything, and up until the day i got these photos, was so scared of me, but me going to stay at my sisters for a week to look after my sisters 2 dogs she learnt to trust me, and as you can see in this photo, quite literally would sit on me, if she got spooked.









And giving me cuddles;









And Bailey the staffy X lab, a big cuddle monster!









Sorry felt more photos was needed lol:thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> Guys don't feed the troll just ignore it.
> 
> I wanna see more squishable staffs!  and any pictures off the adorable staffie smile


yep me too.....:thumbup:

keep the thread going with pictures :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

5headh said:


> Giving me evening cuddles
> 
> I feel like a traitor coz his only half staffy
> 
> ...


beautiful 

no matter how bad these dogs are treated they still love people


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Staffy smiles, staffy cuddles n kisses cant beat em 



























major tart

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















































I have too many pics haha  x


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh i think i might have another photo or 3 


































































































That enough photos for you


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

My hubs think I'm a bit of a tough bird but I'm sat here looking through all the pictures saying aww out loud while my heart completely melts.

Damn you all  there all absolutely stunning <3


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

big thanks to hawksport for sorting this mess out  resume with pics now please xxx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

How about some puppy photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Aw man staff pups are the cutest  i just wanna pull their trousers up


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

some of the boys how they are sleeping right this moment haha


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry got another, walked out to the kitchen and saw this!








Woody surrendered his bed to the cat and taken to the sofa!


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

One last batch of photos, else I'll be sat here all night!....


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Great pics everyone. You can enjoy your thread in peace now


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Cant say no too sharing some puppy pics 

6 weeks old









9 weeks









10 weeks









about 4-5 months old


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

i love how if you scroll through the pics really quickly, you get a stream of staffie smiles and tongues  made me chuckle  xx


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

And whatever you do, keep them far away from your kids


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If there's any more of that please don't quote it, it makes it twice as hard to delete it all


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

More Mack.....and his (and my) proud daddy


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

And hoochy pup

What a podge









he apparently just picked the dummy up and walked around like this lol


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Lyceum said:


>


That has got to be one of the cutest things i have ever seen!


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

shelly those puppy pictures have just made me go all gooey inside  i need one in my life! xx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh go on then some more photos


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Haha pogo, i love it when they lay with their legs out behind them like that. Every staff i have ever known does that when sliding off the sofa. I like to call it "putting your landing gear down"  xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

What lovely staffie's and staffies/x you all have....i would be so proud to walk down the street with any of these pooches...just bloody lovely


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Not a Staffie, but here is my favourite photo of my mums old Bull Terrier Ruby, who passed away a couple of years ago. 

She was such an angel, the sweetest, kindest dog I have ever met. Miss her every day.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> Haha pogo, i love it when they lay with their legs out behind them like that. Every staff i have ever known does that when sliding off the sofa. I like to call it "putting your landing gear down"  xx


haha when harv lies like that i call him 'frog bum'


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> And hoochy pup
> 
> What a podge


Ohhh, I lovelittle puppy bellies lol. Adorable.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

pogo said:


> haha when harv lies like that i call him 'frog bum'


Haha that;s so funny, i call Maddie frog legs :thumbup: xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Nina_82 said:


> Not a Staffie, but here is my favourite photo of my mums old Bull Terrier Ruby, who passed away a couple of years ago.
> 
> She was such an angel, the sweetest, kindest dog I have ever met. Miss her every day.


what are you doing to me.....:lol: :lol: just beautiful :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> what are you doing to me.....:lol: :lol: just beautiful :001_wub::001_wub:


He he! Someone should start a Bull Terrier photo thread too! :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

fuzzymum said:


> Haha pogo, i love it when they lay with their legs out behind them like that. Every staff i have ever known does that when sliding off the sofa. I like to call it "putting your landing gear down"  xx


My Fizz used to do this before her bad legs got worse but Penny started doing it too I swear she was copying fizz...it looked adorable both stretched out...pennys very fluffy bum in the air as if to say 'just like big sis'...
Thank you for this thread....doesn't it just bring it home to you how much our fury ones mean to us.....:thumbup:


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Heres some of our boys with my ohs Brothers staffy scar and my brothers staffy frankie.  and maizie my friend shellys staff

Scar

















Fankie

























Maizie

































With my ohs grandparents cocker spaniels

















I think im done now haha x


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> Haha that;s so funny, i call Maddie frog legs :thumbup: xx


I say to OH that Lexi has 'frogged'. When we first got Bosley he never did it but now they lay next to each other 'frogged'. So funny.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok first things first

Lexi puppy pictures


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Then Lexi pictures














































And Lexi and Bosley (please note Bosley is in one piece and hasn't actually been torn to shreds by Lexi the leathel)


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Lexi is just stunning what a beaut xxx


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

She is very pretty but then I'm biased.....she isn't often recognised as a pure staffie as her head never really seemed to grow she still 'smiles' but has loads of loose skin that she never grew into....bless her love her anyway..


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

:thumbup:Awww -does happy dance-

Someone i have on facebook who does pastel drawings of animals, put a status up asking if anyone wants a picture doing, i don't have the money so didnt ask. But his just seen a photo of woody and said he loves his colours and asked me to get a photo from chest up so he can do a painting of him!

:thumbup:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Such a lovely looking dog, the staff in him deffinantly shines through lovely boy xx


Awww thanks.....


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

It is very odd that there is a (wrong) perception of this breed. In this country, Staffies are very popular and chosen primarily as family, not security, dogs. I know many people who have one, including my sister. I have never met an aggressive one. In this country, I don't think any breeds are banned, and yes, we have problems with dog attacks, mostly with certain breeds (to prevent arguments, I won't mention names). In all cases, I am sure it has more to do with bad owners rather than the breed. Although that said, I once had a neighbour who had a (censored) pup, and I am sorry to say, there was something wrong with that dog. Completely humourless even as a tiny puppy and did not play. Anyway I digress, just that I have never considered a SBT to be "dangerous" in any way. In any case, any breed can bite. Just look at the Queen's corgis: apparently they are ankle biters and grumpy to boot.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't have one of these pig ugly, vile, aggressive, child killers to share pictures of but I've enjoyed looking at everyone elses.

Sadly I've had a lot of bad experiences with my dogs and staffies and I find it VERY difficult to trust the breed around other dogs because of it I'm afraid. Peoples pictures prove they're not all dog aggressive and deep down I know it but personal experience kinda subconsciously over rides that. Doesn't help that soooooo many are owned by idiots. When it comes to staffies and people I have no issues though, I think they're absolutely wonderful. I've never met one I didn't like yet. The moany noises so many of them make when getting fusses crack me up. So does the huge staffie grin. I think they're lovely dogs, I just haven't managed to get over my fear of them around other dogs yet.

I think they're actually banned where I live at the moment, I've certainly not seen a single one in the 6 months I've been here and I remember having to confirm that Rupert isn't a staffie or pit bull before we got permission to have him here. 

Any dog of any breed can be dangerous (well, I suppose the yorkie with no teeth I knew was about as dangerous as a feather duster but you know what I mean). My own is probably a lab mix but he's horrible with other dogs coz he's had so many bad experiences with them. I've run into aggressive collies, labs, spaniels, shih tzus and all sorts, I had a golden retriever purposely set on Rupert at one point. I've seen a corgi bite a child, my brother was bitten by a poodle, I know someone whose career as a groomer was ended by a toy breed savaging her hands.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

We had a very near miss with a poor little staff today, it was chased in front of our car by a gsd, both dogs had leads on but were running loose dragging them. They ran across a main road and the gsd savagely attacked the staffy who was on its back desperately trying to defend itself, eventually the owners seperated them and the poor staff was visibly traumatised. I wonder how many people would see that fight and assume the staffy was to blame


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I dont know if she is allowed as she isnt full sbt and isnt mine but my mother and father in laws we doggy sit when then go on hols this is a pic of the beast with my vunerable poor fluffy boy - look how scared he is of the vicous bitch!!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Some of Woody this evening 










Note, you can see his chew toy behind him, but no he wants the bottle!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

My Tekno not a full staffie

He is so funny, he has us in stitches


----------



## Lady.turbo.wrx (Apr 14, 2011)

Lady.turbo.wrx said:


> *Well here are my Devil Dogs
> *
> 
> *Shanti *
> ...


*
My Zeus is now a hefty Devil dog.. at 8 months looks like this..*










*He wants to play Wrestlers* :thumbup:


----------



## rebekahalice91 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey, kind of new to this, this is my staffie Bailey he's 8 and a half weeks old, and is so gorgeous, the problem is he gets TOO over excited sometimes and this results in him nipping, which hurts sometimes as the bleeders teeth are like needles at the minute! 
im having trouble sometimes showing him whos boss, i dont want him to turn out aggressive and tips or advice?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

rebekahalice91 said:


> Hey, kind of new to this, this is my staffie Bailey he's 8 and a half weeks old, and is so gorgeous, the problem is he gets TOO over excited sometimes and this results in him nipping, which hurts sometimes as the bleeders teeth are like needles at the minute!
> im having trouble sometimes showing him whos boss, i dont want him to turn out aggressive and tips or advice?


with mouthing when he does it makes a loud high pitched ahhhh theres a few threads on it in training & behaviour section i believe


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Well personally there is something about staffies that i have always LOVED that cute face and such a nice size dog. Now Below is Coish now she is not mine  but she is my niece sort of she is my brothers dog, but i love her very much. She is the nicest dog i have ever been around, so sweet and friendly, so when people attack the staffy breed i do not take kindly to it!


----------



## snipeblade (Nov 2, 2011)

i put mack up he,s only ten wks but already absolutely pig ugly.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

snipeblade said:


> i put mack up he,s only ten wks but already absolutely pig ugly.


i swear every time i see him he gets even frikkin cuter, totally in love with this little guy. x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

raggie doll said:


> Well personally there is something about staffies that i have always LOVED that cute face and such a nice size dog. Now Below is Coish now she is not mine  but she is my niece sort of she is my brothers dog, but i love her very much. She is the nicest dog i have ever been around, so sweet and friendly, so when people attack the staffy breed i do not take kindly to it!


I WANT this dog....she is adorable.....:biggrin:


snipeblade said:


> i put mack up he,s only ten wks but already absolutely pig ugly.


Ooh nasty scary Mack....quaking in me boots,.....although it is Fk funny how he clears my living room of the kids when dad brings him round...the kids see him and run because he LOVES feet hahaha.....Dad check out the dog belt Coish is wearing in the above picture...those are one of the ones I was telling you about:biggrin:


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> I WANT this dog....she is adorable.....:biggrin:
> 
> Ooh nasty scary Mack....quaking in me boots,.....although it is Fk funny how he clears my living room of the kids when dad brings him round...the kids see him and run because he LOVES feet hahaha.....Dad check out the dog belt Coish is wearing in the above picture...those are one of the ones I was telling you about:biggrin:


She is adorable and just so sweet apart from her desire to have anything with sugar in it of course lol


----------



## agnes2003 (Apr 14, 2009)

My two staffies 
































































Too many? *blush*


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

agnes2003 said:


> My two staffies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing pictures!!!


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Just a few quickies as about to leave work 

killer staffie

































Fronting up to the cat!









Dominating the rottie









will post more in a while........


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You want ugly


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

hawksport said:


> You want ugly


Awwww how could you....close your ears pooch you're cuuuuuuuuuuute :biggrin:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Kc Mac said:


> Just a few quickies as about to leave work
> 
> killer staffie
> 
> ...


This pooch has some serious cuteness going on....gorgeous :biggrin:


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

awwwwwwww Gorgeous


----------



## Moffypop (Nov 28, 2011)

We are new here so I hope this posts ok..

I have a staffi X JRT.. He doesn't like many other dogs, but I have also had many other breeds that were just the same. I try never to judge a breed but the little person they are.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

hawksport said:


> You want ugly


How could you say that about this gorgeous flubber wubber lips doogie!!


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

They are all soo cute, I will post some pics of my SBT when I get home from work!


----------



## SallyD (Nov 28, 2011)

I am new also, but I love this thread and couldn't resist posting a pic of my 'killer' Emo - according to the SSPCA she's a Staffy cross, but we have no idea whats she's crossed with. This is her the week we brought her home - she was staking our her spot in front of the fireplace early!!


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Moffypop said:


> We are new here so I hope this posts ok..
> 
> I have a staffi X JRT.. He doesn't like many other dogs, but I have also had many other breeds that were just the same. I try never to judge a breed but the little person they are.


What a little darling, yeah should never judge a dog because of its breed and its how a dog is raised as too how they turn out.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

hawksport said:


> You want ugly


But its not a staffy lol


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

SallyD said:


> I am new also, but I love this thread and couldn't resist posting a pic of my 'killer' Emo - according to the SSPCA she's a Staffy cross, but we have no idea whats she's crossed with. This is her the week we brought her home - she was staking our her spot in front of the fireplace early!!


What a cutie looks like a cross too me not sure what with thou, whatever shes crossed with shes adorable x


----------



## SallyD (Nov 28, 2011)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> What a cutie looks like a cross too me not sure what with thou, whatever shes crossed with shes adorable x


Thanks - we have the staffy bug now! Planning to adopt another dog next year, and without a doubt it'll be a SBT. We were always Belgian Shepherd people before, but are full Staffy converts now - it's the Staffy Smile that gets me - they're such happy dogs - and not at all anything like the stereotypes people trot out!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> But its not a staffy lol


He's SBT x DDB


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

hawksport said:


> He's SBT x DDB


i could see the ddb in him, like a mini ddb, he is beautiful x


----------

